
CLIget: Download login-protected files from the command line - zymhan
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cliget/
======
zymhan
This is my favorite Firefox addon by far. It makes accessing files that
require more than a basic HTTP auth for login much easier.

